# Since the rate cuts, has anyone noticed.....



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

Since the cuts, have you noticed a change in our customer base? 

Picked up a chick today that wanted me to drive around all night to different motels to pick up "stuff". And when I say "stuff" , I mean personal items and possibly other things that could put me and her in jail if we get pulled over and the car is possibly searched. How do I know? I can hear her talking about it on the phone as I am driving. Something should be done with the ability to ask a driver to stay and wait for a customer while the Uber clock runs.If taxi drivers will not do it,why are we being forced to do it? 

I have been in another situation where a kid asked me to drive to a store , he walks to the side of the building, then comes back and asks me to drive him to a motel which he asks me to wait,then tells me later that the ride is over to just leave him there. Took him 20 minutes for him to finally come back outside and tell me.

I have never had anything happen like this till recently for the whole time I have driven for Uber and Lyft.

It looks like the rides are so cheap now, ANYBODY can ask for a ride, even the least wanted passengers are coming around now.

RAISE THE FCKN RATES UBER!


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

these are normal everyday cab type rides man believe me.
as long as the rates are cheaper than taking a taxi these type of passengers with a smartphone and a credit card will always choose uberx over a cab.
there are worse rides than these. wait till you pick up a homeless with a smartphone and a debit card on file with uber.you'll want to burn your car and your clothes after the ride to disinfect yourself from whatever.
as for these rides you mentioned, just dont ask them what it is they are picking up and if they ask you just tell them it is none of your business what they do, you are just there to take them from point a to b.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

ANYONE can order an UBERx ride. Last year, I got a ping for South-Central L.A., around the 50's and Central. Man, did I not want to take it, this is no man's land! But, I did and pulled up in front of a dark house at 3 A.M. with no one around. I was sweating bullets (no pun intended) when an LAPD black and white comes around the corner and the cop asks me with an incredulous tone, "What are you doing here?" I told him I'm an UBER driver (as stupid as that sounds in Bloods' and Crips' territory) and show him my oh so protective iPhone screenshot. The cop rolls his eyes like I'm the biggest fool he's seen all night. I tell him, "As soon as you leave, I'm leaving too." I cancel as a no show and live to tell my tale on UBER blogs safely hidden behind my oh so secure keyboard.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Ya more and more ghetto ass people are using uber. 

The funny thing is they act the most boojie demanding the door be opened for them and what not like they doing it big cuz they paying 80 cents a mile to go to thats shitty greyhound station downtown.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Soon the street bums will be ordering uber without even going anywhere, just sit in your nice parked air conditioned car, listen to some tunes and have a water/mints/snacks. 5 min break like that will cost them $1.80


----------



## UberUber (Sep 21, 2014)

I haven't seen ghetto pax's yet, but if I do this is my planned response...

1. Identify sketchy person
2. Start making weird hand signals pointing to a tire, or gesturing that my tooth hurts
3. Speed off in a whooshy-like fashion while canceling the ride.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

I had a similar situation happen to me a few times. Its very uncomfortable. I always get asked if i can take them somewhere and if i can wait, now i always say no. And they always say why not just keep the meter running , i then explain that at 20cents a minute its a loss for me and that this is the final stop. My advice to all the other driver's is to say NO to any pax that wants to go to a liquor store,grocery store, drive thru or to drive them around from place to place like your they're lil *****. If they say wait il be right back i just end the trip there as they're walking away..make them request a new ride.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

OMG i took a crack ***** to North East DC last night, i'm talking about shit you see in Training Day, where thugs hang out on the front porch drinking 40's, and the worst thing is, i had to wait for her at her baby daddy's house to pick up her kids, then had to drive e to South East DC where she lives, which is 10x worse than North East...here i am in my nice Lexus, looking all professional because i came straight from work...call me racist if you want, but ****, these people scared the shit out of me...how do these people live on welfare, and able to have an iPhone6 and use Uber service...i turned off my app after dropping her off, the whole time i had 4 eyes on the situation, if anything seems suspicious, i have 306Hp under my right leg to GTFO


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> Soon the street bums will be ordering uber without even going anywhere, just sit in your nice parked air conditioned car, listen to some tunes and have a water/mints/snacks. 5 min break like that will cost them $1.80


Just like the bums do on the buses, except with Uber they might get free water and candy. I don't like this scenario but I'll bet Travis has wet dreams about it. Can see him touting it to the progressives and social justice warriors in SF, that Uber is helping out the city by giving bums a safe, comfortable place to stay, where they can eat and drink for free and listen to their choice of music from their spotify playlist.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Raider said:


> OMG i took a crack ***** to North East DC last night, i'm talking about shit you see in Training Day, where thugs hang out on the front porch drinking 40's, and the worst thing is, i had to wait for her at her baby daddy's house to pick up her kids, then had to drive e to South East DC where she lives, which is 10x worse than North East...here i am in my nice Lexus, looking all professional because i came straight from work...call me racist if you want, but ****, these people scared the shit out of me...how do these people live on welfare, and able to have an iPhone6 and use Uber service...i turned off my app after dropping her off, the whole time i had 4 eyes on the situation, if anything seems suspicious, i have 306Hp under my right leg to GTFO


what is 306hp stand for... im sure GTFO doesn't stand for gentle/tenderness,fondness,omnipotent


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Raider said:


> OMG i took a crack ***** to North East DC last night, i'm talking about shit you see in Training Day, where thugs hang out on the front porch drinking 40's, and the worst thing is, i had to wait for her at her baby daddy's house to pick up her kids, then had to drive e to South East DC where she lives, which is 10x worse than North East...here i am in my nice Lexus, looking all professional because i came straight from work...call me racist if you want, but ****, these people scared the shit out of me...how do these people live on welfare, and able to have an iPhone6 and use Uber service...i turned off my app after dropping her off, the whole time i had 4 eyes on the situation, if anything seems suspicious, i have 306Hp under my right leg to GTFO


I would had my Glock .45 on my lap...


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

lol. Looks like Uber is profiting from petty crime now. Quite fitting.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

I also see a lot of "customers" with a really really low ratings now, like 3.2, 3.4 or so. Never seen those before nor would I go pick them up. Now you are forced to pick up even this garbage.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Things will onky get worse. We need to unite! @NoTripsAt6


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> I also see a lot of "customers" with a really really low ratings now, like 3.2, 3.4 or so. Never seen those before nor would I go pick them up. Now you are forced to pick up even this garbage.


SO riders don't get their accounts deactivated for having such low ratings? WTF!...


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Remy Hendra said:


> SO riders don't get their accounts deactivated for having such low ratings? WTF!...


nope, maybe when it reaches zero


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

I heard some of the drivers have a special rating of customers. They give a 5 star rating if the customer gives a tip, a 3 star rating if the customer is good but doesn't give a tip and a 1 star for anything else.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Things will onky get worse. We need to unite! @NoTripsAt6


Yep, I've seen this!, I'm about out of the racket, I really want the package/courier gig to come to my humble market and then I'd be off and running but they probably won't come here for a while!


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> I heard some of the drivers have a special rating of customers. They give a 5 star rating if the customer gives a tip, a 3 star rating if the customer is good but doesn't give a tip and a 1 star for anything else.


I know drivers are using that exact rating for customers - i rarely would give out 1 star rating because then you get an email from Guber to explain why. On the flip side - if you refuse them because of low ratings and your acceptance rate drops then you get deactivated. So you lose either way


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

I had a 4.3 rider. Very nice. I think he was new to the states. I accepted the request out of curiosity. They might have just started using Uber. So if they were really bad I would be giving the 1 star. Otherwise the regular 5 star.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't think that rating sysrem is fair. I knew going in that uber discourages tipping. If they are a good passenger I will give them a 5 if not probably a four or three. however if they ask for something extra like driving fast then they should tip. If they don't I will give them a 4 or less.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> I also see a lot of "customers" with a really really low ratings now, like 3.2, 3.4 or so. Never seen those before nor would I go pick them up. Now you are forced to pick up even this garbage.


Ha! This last weekend I was "in the zone" and blindly accepted a 2.1 pax. As soon as I realized this I thought "huh...well maybe a driver was having a bad day, this is a new user, and maybe the ratings are skewed negatively"

Nope, not even close...two young guys get in and within the first three minutes the guys buddy in the back blurted out how high on meth they were. The ride only got more amazing from that point on. Oddly enough they were feeling the Steely Dan song which happened to be on at the time.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Selcric said:


> Ha! This last weekend I was "in the zone" and blindly accepted a 2.1 pax. As soon as I realized this I thought "huh...well maybe a driver was having a bad day, this is a new user, and maybe the ratings are skewed negatively"
> 
> Nope, not even close...two young guys get in and within the first three minutes the guys buddy in the back blurted out how high on meth they were. The ride only got more amazing from that point on. Oddly enough they were feeling the Steely Dan song which happened to be on at the time.


My point exactly - there are a lot of them with bad ratings and if you keep refusing them your acceptance rate drops and you get canned.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> I don't think that rating sysrem is fair. I knew going in that uber discourages tipping. If they are a good passenger I will give them a 5 if not probably a four or three. however if they ask for something extra like driving fast then they should tip. If they don't I will give them a 4 or less.


Why put yourself in danger with the expectation that they should tip you? Why put yourself in danger at all? I hate when I'm asked to "speed" It's not my fault you waited till the last minute for a ride...no tip is going to cover a speeding or reckless driving ticket.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

I guess you don't know that the 5* rating was your "tip" - which is often what I hear after loading their extremely heavy luggage, getting them on time to the airport even though they called very late and all you hear is - "you are awesome, I will give you five stars!" Gee, thanks, I will take the 5 stars and cash them at the bank so i can buy some gas for my car


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> My point exactly - there are a lot of them with bad ratings and if you keep refusing them your acceptance rate drops and you get canned.


Just accept and then cancel. Plus, then it gives you an opportunity to text or call the rider and tell them why you're cancelling. Uber doesn't do anything for riders who cancel. Why should they do anything to drivers who cancel?


----------



## QuietViolence (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, I've definitely noticed a drop in the quality of riders since the last rate cut. A lot more people who think it's okay to mess up my car in one way or another or leave me waiting or smoke without asking permission.

As for the waiting around for people, I just don't do it anymore. If they ask, I'll decline in one way or another. I came to this policy after three people got in my car and told me to take them to Ralphs and then wait for them to "run inside real fast, just gotta get a couple things." There was no polite asking if I'd mind waiting, just the assumption that I would. Normally I would just end the ride and leave when they got in the store, but only two of them went in, leaving the third passed out in my backseat, anchoring me to the location. After that, unless the rider has already proven to be my favorite person ever and flat out offers an extra tip for the waiting, I usually tell people it's against policy to wait with the meter running and that they should call another Uber when they're close to finished with their errand. That's right. "Against policy." I don't mention it's my policy, not Uber's, but they don't usually ask.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

I had a a group of guys earlier tonight. The guy in the front seat was obnoxious and started tinkering with the air conditioning vents, the music station, and volume rocker without my permission or even asking. I gave the requestor, who unfortunately was actually sitting in the back, a 1* due to the actions of his friend. I thought it was incredibly rude to have done what he did, and in future rides I won't tolerate it!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

GordonShumway said:


> Since the cuts, have you noticed a change in our customer base?
> 
> Picked up a chick today that wanted me to drive around all night to different motels to pick up "stuff". And when I say "stuff" , I mean personal items and possibly other things that could put me and her in jail if we get pulled over and the car is possibly searched. How do I know? I can hear her talking about it on the phone as I am driving. Something should be done with the ability to ask a driver to stay and wait for a customer while the Uber clock runs.If taxi drivers will not do it,why are we being forced to do it?
> 
> ...


If you understand uber's intentions, you will understand why they won't raise rates. The fact is they don't care about who the passengers are as long as uber gets their fees. They aren't depreciating vehicles, spending money on gas, or worried about employee liability because we are ICs. They just want their money and the more transactions that happen, the more money they get. They actually like the fares to be low because that way they keep a higher percentage of the money that flows through them. The santander leases are a convenient way to ensure that they will have drivers after all of their rate cuts.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberOne said:


> I had a a group of guys earlier tonight. The guy in the front seat was obnoxious and started tinkering with the air conditioning vents, the music station, and volume rocker without my permission or even asking. I gave the requestor, who unfortunately was actually sitting in the back, a 1* due to the actions of his friend. I thought it was incredibly rude to have done what he did, and in future rides I won't tolerate it!


Never feel bad about low rating a pax for the actions of his friends, that is the risk they take. Just like parents who bring their misbehaved kids into a store, the parents have to buy what the kids break.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> I don't think that rating sysrem is fair. I knew going in that uber discourages tipping. If they are a good passenger I will give them a 5 if not probably a four or three. however if they ask for something extra like driving fast then they should tip. If they don't I will give them a 4 or less.


What is really unfair about the rating system is that we lose our jobs below a 4.6 and most pax don't understand that. However, you will still see several pax with 4.5 and below ratings, they don't stand to lose what we do, yet their standards are more lax.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Just accept and then cancel. Plus, then it gives you an opportunity to text or call the rider and tell them why you're cancelling. Uber doesn't do anything for riders who cancel. Why should they do anything to drivers who cancel?


If you read the contract, it clearly states that you are uber no obligation to uber to accept any request. However, it also states that if you do accept a request, you have to fulfill it to the terms of the contract. So, by accepting and canceling, you are breaching the contract. If they deactivate you for acceptance rating, uber is breaching the contract and you can take them to arbitration for lost wages.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Selcric said:


> Ha! This last weekend I was "in the zone" and blindly accepted a 2.1 pax. As soon as I realized this I thought "huh...well maybe a driver was having a bad day, this is a new user, and maybe the ratings are skewed negatively"
> 
> Nope, not even close...two young guys get in and within the first three minutes the guys buddy in the back blurted out how high on meth they were. The ride only got more amazing from that point on. Oddly enough they were feeling the Steely Dan song which happened to be on at the time.


This is why the ratings system is a scam. I how you wrote an email to uber. Not expecting them to actually do anything, but it would be nice to hope for them to be removed from the system.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

LADriver said:


> ANYONE can order an UBERx ride. Last year, I got a ping for South-Central L.A., around the 50's and Central. Man, did I not want to take it, this is no man's land! But, I did and pulled up in front of a dark house at 3 A.M. with no one around. I was sweating bullets (no pun intended) when an LAPD black and white comes around the corner and the cop asks me with an incredulous tone, "What are you doing here?" I told him I'm an UBER driver (as stupid as that sounds in Bloods' and Crips' territory) and show him my oh so protective iPhone screenshot. The cop rolls his eyes like I'm the biggest fool he's seen all night. I tell him, "As soon as you leave, I'm leaving too." I cancel as a no show and live to tell my tale on UBER blogs safely hidden behind my oh so secure keyboard.


 THAT !!!! That was the best story I have ever read in this or any other forum, ever in my life.. !!! AWESOME BRO"

I actually almost did the same before and I straightened the nose of my car in escape direction when I pulled in the "hood" left my gear in "D" and windows closed and my foot just stepped on the brake pedal so in case I am not comfortable I take off like the Transporter...

I actually picked up a guy and damn' he was tall..
In the end I guess he was a dealer or whatever but he was at least friendly and respectful.
During the ride (just to have a conversation to break the silence) I told him that I came from Germany two years ago and I was wondering how live was in Compton since we watched so many movies back in Germany about crips and bloods and so..

and this guy started laughing really loud laughing about my question and he said:
Believe it or not we just sometimes live a normal live here and we are "people" just as you..

Man.. that was a situation..I can tell.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

If I get pinged to a questionable area I will not accept it. My life is more important then the $4 fare or my acceptance rating. In Los Angeles I use the 405 freeway as my line in the sand I don't cross. Nothing east of that in the South Bay with very few excepions.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

THREAD #28/QUIET VIOLINS: You go, girl!


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Exactly. But see, the vast majority of the people who do Uber don't have one clue about how to do what you just did. They don't treat Uber like a business. They wouldn't know how to file an expense report much less keep track of their mileage for IRS deduction purposes. I had one guy the other day argue with me that the IRS mileage deduction should be considered in your profits for the year. Like, seriously, dude? You take the IRS deduction because that is a rough estimate on what it COST you to run your vehicle during the year. So if you've spent that money, lord help you when your transmission falls out or when you need new brakes two years earlier than normal, expensive new tires every year instead of every three years, and oil changes every month instead of three, etc.


----------



## mark111 (Mar 6, 2015)

toi said:


> these are normal everyday cab type rides man believe me.
> as long as the rates are cheaper than taking a taxi these type of passengers with a smartphone and a credit card will always choose uberx over a cab.
> there are worse rides than these. wait till you pick up a homeless with a smartphone and a debit card on file with uber.you'll want to burn your car and your clothes after the ride to disinfect yourself from whatever.
> as for these rides you mentioned, just dont ask them what it is they are picking up and if they ask you just tell them it is none of your business what they do, you are just there to take them from point a to b.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

^ Just keeping this thread at the top I guess?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i am going to get an uber , go to 7 11 ask him to wait and then come around the corner with a mask fake gun and money bag and scream at him , go go go


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

GordonShumway said:


> Since the cuts, have you noticed a change in our customer base?
> 
> Picked up a chick today that wanted me to drive around all night to different motels to pick up "stuff". And when I say "stuff" , I mean personal items and possibly other things that could put me and her in jail if we get pulled over and the car is possibly searched. How do I know? I can hear her talking about it on the phone as I am driving. Something should be done with the ability to ask a driver to stay and wait for a customer while the Uber clock runs.If taxi drivers will not do it,why are we being forced to do it?
> 
> ...


This is why you need to focus on giving Surge rides only. The higher the better really.
The customer base changes when it Surges. About 90% of my rides are for people who know what it's like to operate a business and know what type of service we provide. Its an overall better experience as a driver to serve a higher end client.
Which is generally true for all levels of business. It's not 100% all the time but most of the time clients are better.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> This is why you need to focus on giving Surge rides only. The higher the better really.
> The customer base changes when it Surges. About 90% of my rides are for people who know what it's like to operate a business and know what type of service we provide. Its an overall better experience as a driver to serve a higher end client.
> Which is generally true for all levels of business. It's not 100% all the time but most of the time clients are better.


Maybe in LA. If you're waiting on the surge in Austin, TX, you might be waiting for days...not only that, once it does surge, your ratings immediately go to shit. We're still at 1.30/mile here, so driving for regular mileage can be slightly profitable as long as you have a plan and work it.


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

Remy Hendra said:


> SO riders don't get their accounts deactivated for having such low ratings? WTF!...


-- Hun, Those passengers are Travis' haven! I don't pick anyone with a 4.7 rating or below! If you do, be sure you are doing it at your own peril - because I can guarantee you without the shadow of a doubt that those pax with low rating, are not necessarily Angels! Good Luck!


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> If I get pinged to a questionable area I will not accept it. My life is more important then the $4 fare or my acceptance rating. In Los Angeles I use the 405 freeway as my line in the sand I don't cross. Nothing east of that in the South Bay with very few excepions.


I had 3 hispanic kids I picked up in Inglewood. I used to go out there after an Airport run. The one was very appreciative of me picking them up and tipped me $5.00. My guess is they get allot of cancels.

However, sad to say I'm also canceling those kind of runs now. Those are practically guarenteed to be cheap. Plus, of coarse the danger.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

UberGirl said:


> Soon the street bums will be ordering uber without even going anywhere, just sit in your nice parked air conditioned car, listen to some tunes and have a water/mints/snacks. 5 min break like that will cost them $1.80


I had this homeless women jump in my car last week. Oh god the smell. I had to air it out for 30 minutes after. Anyways, she immediately starts yelling at me. Something about "didn't you see me waving my hands at you!!". Ma'm I have to first pull the car over in a place that's safe to get in. Next words were "you're just an asshole"!!. Rides over. Get out. Btw. she had a perfect 5 stars.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> Maybe in LA. If you're waiting on the surge in Austin, TX, you might be waiting for days...not only that, once it does surge, your ratings immediately go to shit. We're still at 1.30/mile here, so driving for regular mileage can be slightly profitable as long as you have a plan and work it.


All valid points. But if Uber decides to cut again in ATX to increase demand this winter, be prepared. The sooner you start reaching out to other drivers in your market the better.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Demand will increase here automatically in late August when the 50,000 students at UT come back. The football season will start, ACL Live music festival will create surges, as will F1 weekend. Especially since they overlap one weekend.

Anyway, a rate cut here, and I am delivering pizzas at night or switching to carpentry side jobs instead. I might drive uber one night per week to stay activated, but that would be about it.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Demand will increase here automatically in late August when the 50,000 students at UT come back. The football season will start, ACL Live music festival will create surges, as will F1 weekend. Especially since they overlap one weekend.
> 
> Anyway, a rate cut here, and I am delivering pizzas at night or switching to carpentry side jobs instead. I might drive uber one night per week to stay activated, but that would be about it.


i agree, you know i ask all the pax that talk and use both lyft and uber, and exacly none of them could tell me the rates or the difference in rates between the two. i probably have asked 100 or so so far. no lie , pax dont really know the rates. so uber dropping to $1 or below was dumb. yes they will know the fare is lower than a cab at the end of their normal ride, but uber is losing so much money trying to be lowest rated and making drivers upset and losing good ones.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

more obama voters, yes I've noticed.


----------



## Hitecsaver (Oct 25, 2014)

After 4800 trips and waiting for UBER to raise to the rates I signed up for....I am gone. They are idiots. They sent the same email about how reducing rates would increase our income... matter of fact my income is down 40% from what is was last summer because of the cuts.

When is UBER staff going to get through its thick skulls that you can only do X amount of trips in an hour/day. 1 year ago I averaged 15-23 trips a day, after the 1st cuts I averaged 15-23 trips a day, In January I averaged 15-23 trips a day. This summer I averaged 15-23 trips a day. Oh, that was also working 70-80 hours a week....to make $500-600 after UBER's cut and Gas only. And they sent me that bogus email I averaged $20-22 an hour. BULL SHIT!!!

UBER you just lost a 4800 plus rider and have made an ENEMY. I will write my congressman and inform all about your analytic team and how ready dumb they are. You are not interested in driver well being at all. How can I afford to offer a $35K car full time for making less than $8 hour!!!


----------

